
Password Hacking on TENEX: Using Paged Virtual Memory to Break Security - msla
https://www.sjoerdlangkemper.nl/2016/11/01/tenex-password-bug/
======
berbec
My dad's version of Meltdown :)

~~~
monocasa
Sort of reminds me more of how cryptographic routines will go out of their way
to not break out of loops early, albeit now to protect against timing attacks.

